# Yee Ha!!! Celebrate!!!



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

We are celebrating!!! Just got the results of Pushkin's latest platelet count and it is... 

308!!!!

So not only is it way higher than the vet ever thought it would get, but it also means we are cutting down his Prednisolone by half! Instead of 5mg twice a day he will be on 2.5mg twice a day! Woo hoo!!!!!!

And also we have been seeing behavioural changes over the last week or so, he has actually been playing! Only for a few minutes at a time but definite improvement!

Soooooo excited!!!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

:amen::cheers2:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you and Pushkin! Give him a big hug from me and a nice slobbery poodle kiss from Killa,Branna and Winter!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

:highfive2::dancing::grouphug:

great news! hey, maybe digging for treats in that "sandbox" helped...:aetsch:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What wonderful news!!! I'm smilin' big for you!!!!! Hoping this is the light at the end of that dark dismal tunnel for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Fabulous news - so happy for you!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Yee Haw!! You celebrate in my language! I am doing the "happy boot scootin' round the room" for you and Pushkin!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

WOW!!!!! BIG relief!!!!!!!!!!! Doin the happy dance at our house!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Nicofreako said:


> Yee Haw!! You celebrate in my language! I am doing the "happy boot scootin' round the room" for you and Pushkin!


LOL! I read way too many cowboy romances... :biggrin:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

BRILLIANT news! I am so glad for you. Definitely time for good news, after so many months of worry.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dancing a jig and doing cartwheels in New Jersey, U.S.A.! :dance2: (Of course I'll be in traction tomorrow.) I'm just so PLEASED and DELIGHTED to hear Pushkin's good news report, THANKS TO YOUR INCREDIBLE CARE! :adore: _ YIPPEE!!_ :dancing:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats! So happy for you! So, not knowing anything about this condition, does this mean his body is providing the appropriate immunity response and he could be cured or in remission?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah, way to go Pushkin!!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Poodle dancing everywhere!!!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wonderful news! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Another Yee-Haw from Texas! Welcome news!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

We love your mini Pushkin. That's such great news for you! Poodle hugs Pushkin.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Congrats! So happy for you! So, not knowing anything about this condition, does this mean his body is providing the appropriate immunity response and he could be cured or in remission?


Yeah he has immune-mediated thrombocytoplenia (phew!) which means his immune system is/was shot and he wasn't producing enough platelets to give a clotting response. This means he was at risk of spontaneous bleeding, both internal and external and his blood wouldn't clot, kind of like haemophilia. 

The pills he is on now are immuno-suppressants which means his platelets aren't getting destroyed. "Normal" is between 150 and 450 (k) so he is now well within normal range.

When it was first diagnosed about 3-4 weeks after we got him it was because we'd noticed lots of little tiny bruises on his belly. His platelet count was down to 5 - about one kick from his previous owner away from death... sorry if that sounds dramatic but he was that close to death! 

As to remission / cure we will have to wait and see but he will probably always need to be monitored via blood tests. It's a big unknown at the moment. 

11 months on and we're nearly there!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It wll be fascinating to see his true personality emerge, once he is free from illness and such an overwhelming urge to eat, plus having confidence in your kindness and care. Poor lad must have spent almost his whole life confused, unhappy or ill...


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am so happy for Pushkin! This is such wonderful news. I'm so happy for you and him


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Fantastic news! I am thrilled to read of his improvement!

:congrats:

:dancing:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Excellent news. So glad Pushkin is doing so well.

Rick


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

So happy for you!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What wonderful news !!! Pushkin clearly has felt like celebrating, too!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is awesome news!!! I hope you can continue to taper the pred as time goes on.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Yay Pushkin!!! 

I understand the joy of happy bloodwork  !


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

fjm said:


> It wll be fascinating to see his true personality emerge, once he is free from illness and such an overwhelming urge to eat, plus having confidence in your kindness and care. Poor lad must have spent almost his whole life confused, unhappy or ill...


Yes, it will be fun to see what he turns into! I was reading a couple of my old threads last week (checking for his Gotcha date!) and I remembered from them how bouncy and excited he was... even though he was sick... so we may have another lunatic on our hands when he's better!!!

I won't be complaining though :biggrin:

Neither will my credit card and insurance company!!!

Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone - couldn't have got this far without you all supporting us


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so thrilled !!!! Please give Pushkin a huge hug for me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

